
Ask HN: Business Meetings over Lunch - meranvijay
Are you into sales or business development? 
Have you ever invited your client to discuss business over lunch?  
What&#x27;s the % of deal closure - business meetings over lunch Vs business meetings in office premises?
======
CyberFonic
Used to be in business development for a consulting firm. I think the
situation is more nuanced than your question suggests. Large contracts
($100,000+) typically take several meetings to secure. As part building a
relationship taking the prospect to lunch is sometimes an option. In my
experience it depends upon the person(s) you are dealing with. Some people
look forward to a business lunch, others will decline any offer.

However, these days, people seem to be too busy to indulge in a couple of
hours for a fine dining lunch. From what I have heard the dynamics are
different for some of South America and Europe. So there are cultural
overtones to consider as well.

